# Anyone Towing With A Tv With Chevy "autoride" Suspension?



## NDKoze

I plan on calling my Chevy dealer during the day, but thought I would pose the question here as well.

I am complating the purchase of a Outback 210RS and trying to determine whether I need a WDH or not. I have a 2009 Avalanche LTZ (3.42) with the AutoRide suspension and HD Cooling/Tow package. Here is a description from my owner's manual if you are not aware of what it is:



> *Automatic Level Control*
> The automatic level control rear suspension is available on light-duty vehicles and comes as a part of the Autoride® suspension, if equipped.
> 
> This type of level control is fully automatic and will provide a better leveled riding position as well as better handling under a variety of passenger and loading conditions. An air compressor connected to the rear shocks will raise or lower the rear of the vehicle to maintain proper vehicle height. The system is activated when the ignition key is turned to ON/RUN and will automatically adjust vehicle height thereafter. The system may exhaust (lower vehicle height) for up to ten minutes after the ignition key has been turned off. You may hear the air compressor operating when the height is being adjusted.
> 
> If a weight-distributing hitch is being used, it is recommended to allow the shocks to inflate, thereby leveling the vehicle prior to adjusting the hitch.
> 
> *Autoride®
> *With this feature, improved vehicle ride and handling is provided under a variety of passenger and loading
> conditions.
> 
> The system is fully automatic and uses a computer controller to continuously monitor vehicle speed, wheel to body position, lift/dive and steering position of the vehicle. The controller then sends signals to each shock absorber to independently adjust the damping level to provide the optimum vehicle ride.
> 
> Autoride also interacts with the tow/haul mode that, when activated, will provide additional control of the shock absorbers. This additional control results in better ride and handling characteristics when the vehicle is loaded or towing a trailer. See "Tow/Haul Mode" under Towing


Currently I tow a heavy fiberglass boat and a 2500 pound popup camper and have never needed a WDH. But the 210RS is a bit of a different beast from what I have been towing. So looking for a little advice from current Outback owners.

Thanks,

Gregg


----------



## luverofpeanuts

NDKoze said:


> I plan on calling my Chevy dealer during the day, but thought I would pose the question here as well.
> 
> I am complating the purchase of a Outback 210RS and trying to determine whether I need a WDH or not. I have a 2009 Avalanche LTZ (3.42) with the AutoRide suspension and HD Cooling/Tow package. Here is a description from my owner's manual if you are not aware of what it is:


My guess is that while your vehicle might offer some help in leveling... it will not help with sway control. Since the most effective hitches with sway control are weight distributing hitches as well, I think it would best to price out a few WD w/sway control hitches. The 210RS isn't a huge, but it does spec out at 525 pound dry hitch weight, which will be counted against your Avalanche payload (worth checking how close you are on that too.. It specs out at 1433 according to cars.com, so that means you have about 900 pounds leftover for passengers are cargo ...and it's likely less than that since the spec payload doesn't account for other options added to the vehicle).

Chances are if you haven't had sway issues with your popup, you'll have none with the 210RS, but I'd still strongly consider investing in the WD hitch with sway control. Something like an Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam.


----------



## NDKoze

luverofpeanuts said:


> I plan on calling my Chevy dealer during the day, but thought I would pose the question here as well.
> 
> I am contemplating the purchase of a Outback 210RS and trying to determine whether I need a WDH or not. I have a 2009 Avalanche LTZ (3.42) with the AutoRide suspension and HD Cooling/Tow package. Here is a description from my owner's manual if you are not aware of what it is:


My guess is that while your vehicle might offer some help in leveling... it will not help with sway control. Since the most effective hitches with sway control are weight distributing hitches as well, I think it would best to price out a few WD w/sway control hitches. The 210RS isn't a huge, but it does spec out at 525 pound dry hitch weight, which will be counted against your Avalanche payload (worth checking how close you are on that too.. It specs out at 1433 according to cars.com, so that means you have about 900 pounds leftover for passengers are cargo ...and it's likely less than that since the spec payload doesn't account for other options added to the vehicle).

Chances are if you haven't had sway issues with your popup, you'll have none with the 210RS, but I'd still strongly consider investing in the WD hitch with sway control. Something like an Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam.
[/quote]

My guess is that you are correct and that was the direction that I was leaning as well. WDH's are not that expensive relative to the price of a camper, so why would you not get one I guess. Here is some more information I found in my Owner's Manual in case it helps others better to help me:



> 5.3L LMG V8 K5L HD Cooling Pkg 3.42
> Max Trailer Weight - 7,800 lbs
> Max GCWR - 14,000 lbs


Also from my OM, is the following:



> If the loaded trailer being pulled will weigh more than 5,000 lbs (2 270 kg), be sure to use a properly mounted weight-distributing hitch and sway control of the proper size. This equipment is very important for proper vehicle loading and good handling when driving. Always use a sway control if the trailer will weigh more than these limits. Ask a hitch dealer about sway controls.


Since the 210RS is 4750 unloaded, it will not take much to add that extra 250lbs to get over the 5,000 listed above. I am assuming that with the WDH, the 210RS should tow pretty nice considering most of my camping will be right here in ND and some SD and MN where it is very flat.

I guess I already knew the answer, but wanted to hear it from the experts.

Thanks for the help so far! I am still interested in more feedback if you have it.

Gregg


----------



## ZoccNY

Yup, get the WDH. The 210RS is also taller than your pop-up, which means (obviously) that wind will have a much greater impact. The tow package on your Avalanche is essentially a trans cooler, "tow mode" option for the trans, and a Class III hitch. (Double check the hitch rating that comes from Chevy though). None of what you mentioned that comes on the truck will help with sway. And yes, your groceries for the weekend will put your load over #5000!

Hitch issues aside, that Avalance will tow the 210RS like a champ! Enjoy your new toy(s)!!


----------



## Tripp

I've got Autoride on my 2007 Suburban 1500 LTZ and it's really a nice feature for towing- and for hitch setup.

Basically the back end is perfectly level regardless of what you hook on the back. That said, as the previous posters noted, you want BOTH the sway control, and the WD features of a good WD hitch. I have an Equalizer, and the WD helps "balance" out the load across the TV, and the result is the whole load tracks better. In my brief experience so far, it is particularly useful for wind gusts or being passed by big trucks, etc.

Also as you noted, the weight limit on our crummy (non-upgradeable) factory hitches is only 5K, which means the WD is really a must.

Good luck, and welcome aboard!


----------



## deanintemp

Automatic level control, while great at "leveling" the tow vehicle, does little to "distribute" the load to both axles. The main reason for a weight "distributing" hitch system is to distribute some weight to the front axle of the tow vehicle; thereby improving over all control of the entire set-up. Leveling of the rear end is simply a byproduct of distributing the weight.


----------



## NDKoze

GREAT INFORMATION! Thank you!

So, I started looking at the Equalizer and Reese Dual Cam WDH's that appear to be a pretty common recommendation here with very positive feedback. But just to made sure I have listed the following questions to make sure that I am looking at the right thing:


Is this the right Equalizer?
http://www.equalizerhitch.com/
Reese Dual Cam?
http://www.autopartsdealer.com/reese_products_straitline__1200_lbs._round_bar_wshank_includ-p1076815-p.html?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=cp50&utm_content=rank3
The equalizer site doesn't really call out any different models for different weights. Is there only one model? If there are more, which one would be the best fit for my setup (previously listed)?
The Reese Dual Cam appears to have MANY different models/weights. Which one of these is most common and should I be looking at for my setup?
Thanks again!

Gregg


----------



## luverofpeanuts

NDKoze said:


> Is this the right Equalizer?
> http://www.equalizerhitch.com/
> Reese Dual Cam?
> http://www.autoparts...m_content=rank3
> The equalizer site doesn't really call out any different models for different weights. Is there only one model? If there are more, which one would be the best fit for my setup (previously listed)?
> The Reese Dual Cam appears to have MANY different models/weights. Which one of these is most common and should I be looking at for my setup?


That's the right Equalizer. There are different tension bars and shank sizes depending on the trailer weight. 
http://www.equalizerhitch.com/productinfo/tech_specs.php

I've only used the Equalizer and found their customer support decent as well.


----------



## camping479

Our last truck was a yukon with full autoride. It was a bit of a hassle to set up the wd because with the truck running it was always leveling itself while I was trying to measure the wheel wells to see how much weight was being transferred forward. The solution I came up with was to back up to the trailer, let the truck level itself, shut it off and then drop the trailer on to the ball, hook up the weight distribution bars and then measure all four wheel wells to check if there was equal settling. If I needed to make adjustments I unhooked the truck from the trailer, started the truck to let it level itself again, made my adjustments and hooked back up again with the truck turned off. Like I said, a hassle but that was the only way I could find to make sure the weight distribution was doing it's job.

Mike


----------

